
Yes and No design studio - vlahovic
https://xn--bj8a.com
======
cjsturgess
I really like the creativity of the site, however it was extremely confusing
to navigate. It took me a solid minute to realize I needed to use the arrow
keys. Maybe make those arrows clickable?

~~~
stocktech
...or make it so that when I scroll down it scrolls right.

Beautiful site, but the UX needs work.

~~~
vlahovic
Thank you. We’ll work on it.

------
masonic
Orange page: drop the comma after "products".

In general, juggle things a bit to avoid hyphenating so many words (use
variable width paragraphs, maybe?)

------
ssmarko
This is the best website i've seen!

------
staticautomatic
Apparently not browser testing though. I can't get past the splash screen in
FF on Android.

~~~
rakic
Even when you swipe the page to the right?

~~~
staticautomatic
Nothing happens no matter where I swipe or tap.

